# battery operated sock and gloves



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with battery operated socks and/or gloves? Do they work pretty well to keep fingers and toes warm? Any suggested brands, or anything I need to know?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I love my Cabela's battery powered gloves. Made by Gerbing. Four levels of heat. Lithium ion batteries. 
Paid $175 for them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I got thermacell heated insoles for my boots. I like how they work and have kept my toes toasty warm while ice fishing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks tim!


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.therm-ic.com/Company/Technology.html

I've had the insoles for about 7 years still going strong. I use the basic battery pack with rechargeable AA batteries. If electricity is not available I can always fall back on Duracell or the pink bunny.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks sicklids!


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Back in the mid 80's my Mom bought my brother & I battery powered socks for Christmas. The things worked ok. My brother loved his socks & wore them frequently. One morning he wore them & was complaining about having a rock in his boot. He had worn through the insulation on the wires & was receiving a shock each time he stepped. No burns or blisters but I threw mine away with his. The cussing those socks got was truly something to behold. I think I will buy him a new pair this year for Christmas!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

yikes!!! ouch!!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Cabelas has their Heated Performance Gear on sale right now. I just bought a vest so I hope it works as well as the reviews say.


----------



## lostdog (Oct 19, 2013)

Got a pair of the battery operated socks as a gag gift one year, but have never given them a try. May have to dig them out this winter.


----------



## Double Beard (Jan 27, 2014)

They have to help in any insulated rubber boot!!


----------



## RonDoc (Apr 29, 2011)

cabelas are the best
socks and gloves
they are great with returns as well
wonderful company with the right attitude towards their customer


----------

